

An Urban Menace : walk and text - nishantmodak
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/15/nyregion/15bigcity.html

======
jamie
Talk about burying the lede! From the last paragraph of the article:

"The issue became pressing to me personally when I nearly mowed down, in my
car, a teenage boy crossing West End Avenue."

